# Totally gutted as I kerbed my alloy



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, reversed the car into the driveway earlier and heard that noise I never wanted to hear. In summary, I did this.









Now, I know it's not irreparable , I'm just so annoyed with myself as I've lived here for 10 years and always try to be careful. Ah well, I'll be giving either Canavan's or A27 a shout in the morning.

Cooks


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Unlucky mate. Don't you just hate that noise.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bloody council.
So inconsiderate of them to put kerbs in. Try falling off one after a skinful THAT hurts


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Gutted for you Cooks, that will be fixed up right as in no time hopefully.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. My own fault and that's why I'm so annoyed. It's easily sorted though. Just a pain in the bum. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian mc21 said:


> Unlucky mate. Don't you just hate that noise.


As soon as I heard it Brian my heart sank as I knew it wasn't going to be pretty. My son was with me and he just looked over at me, but said nothing as I think he knew too.
Cooks


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Cheers guys. My own fault and that's why I'm so annoyed. It's easily sorted though. Just a pain in the bum.
> 
> Cooks


Tell anyone who asks that your wife did it, it's less embarrassing


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Feel your pain Cooks, I managed to kerb 3 of mine in one weekend a few weeks back! Black wheels with scabs all over them now just before I'm about to prep the car ready for sale - gutted. That's £250 for a refurb before I sell her.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Actually can I quickly get people's opinions - I'm looking at approx. £240 for a refurb on all of my wheels. Do you really see that money back when you sell a car?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It won't really add value to the car, but if a buyer comes along and sees nice fresh wheels, it will make it more desirable. 

If all the other wheels are fine, or your trading it in, I'd just touch it up.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> Actually can I quickly get people's opinions - I'm looking at approx. £240 for a refurb on all of my wheels. Do you really see that money back when you sell a car?


WTF! Seriously!? :/ Had all of mine powder coated for £160 a couple of months back..


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It won't really add value to the car, but if a buyer comes along and sees nice fresh wheels, it will make it more desirable.
> 
> If all the other wheels are fine, or your trading it in, I'd just touch it up.


I think I may just touch them in if I can get a paint pen as the damage is minimal.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I did this to 2 of my wheels on my RS earlier this year...no one to blame but myself as it was a crap piece of parking....Nu_Luk will get my business soon as my forged build is complete 

Nothing worse matey


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie at least your safe and well to tell us your tale and not suicidal,must have been a,distressing, disturbing, alarming, frightening, painful, terrifying, chilling, traumatic, tormenting, heartbreaking, excruciating, agonizing, nerve-racking, heart-rending, gut-wrenching experience.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It won't really add value to the car, but if a buyer comes along and sees nice fresh wheels, it will make it more desirable.
> 
> If all the other wheels are fine, or your trading it in, I'd just touch it up.


If you walk up and see its been kerbed drasticly then you start to question other bits and look VERY carefully at it dont you .... Then they haggle the price .
With freshly polished paint and nice looking wheels or trims then the car should get its asking price. So although you wouldnt add 240quid to the price you may get 250quid MORE than what the buyer was willing to pay ( if that makes sense )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Done that to my 19inc c63 cry all day,,, so no how you feel. Cost me £80 all in.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Sh1t happens Cooks...

As this thread has now turned into catharsis, not long after I got the RS 4 (whose wheels were absolutely immaculate), an overly exuberant application of the loud pedal caused the 4wd to tighten the line at the apex of a corner, and I kerbed about 2/3 of the way round the N/S front...  and 

And they are 20"...:wall:

Still, nevermind I suppose...:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sbrocks said:


> I did this to 2 of my wheels on my RS earlier this year...no one to blame but myself as it was a crap piece of parking....Nu_Luk will get my business soon as my forged build is complete
> 
> Nothing worse matey


Nu-luk is apparently fantastic but pretty expensive. I called in to Canavans earlier and they quoted 88 quid for matching and powder coating one wheel. Hmm. Might have a look around and see if I can get another quote, maybe A27.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

suspal said:


> Cookie at least your safe and well to tell us your tale and not suicidal,must have been a,distressing, disturbing, alarming, frightening, painful, terrifying, chilling, traumatic, tormenting, heartbreaking, excruciating, agonizing, nerve-racking, heart-rending, gut-wrenching experience.


You forgot irksome lol.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Sh1t happens Cooks...
> 
> As this thread has now turned into catharsis, not long after I got the RS 4 (whose wheels were absolutely immaculate), an overly exuberant application of the loud pedal caused the 4wd to tighten the line at the apex of a corner, and I kerbed about 2/3 of the way round the N/S front...  and
> 
> ...


This has definitely been therapy alright buddy lol. But ho hum indeed... Easy fixed but just sh1te as the rims are immaculate.

Cooks


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I feel your pain.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

what happens if you hit the new plastic, slippery as **** kerbs


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Cooks.....Michael @ Polishedalloys in Dundonald is VERY cheap, doesnt do repair work ie cracks or welding, but will tidy up the rime edges etc and then respray, total prices from £40 per wheel, same day turnaround

I got my Sportka wheel done by him, full set of 4 16" alloys which were basically scrap for £150


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Apologies for state of the rear hubs...these have now been OCD attended to !!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The main thing Cooks is that it's repairable, can you imagine if it couldn't be repaired, hopefully it won't cost the Earth.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sbrocks said:


> I got my Sportka wheel done by him, full set of 4 16" alloys which were basically scrap for £150


Looks incredible brocks! Any thoughts on painting vs powder coating, bar the obvious price difference.

Cheers for that bud!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The main thing Cooks is that it's repairable, can you imagine if it couldn't be repaired, hopefully it won't cost the Earth.


Absolutely mate - it's just a pain.

Cooks


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

For the RS I would use Nu_Luk...they are arguably the BEST in the country, flawless prep and results EVERYTIME, but you do pay for the privilege.....they also have the ability to straighten and weld severely damaged wheels

For a cheaper recolour or for a daily, Michael @ Polishedalloys in Dundonald still does great work as you can see above, though he only does cosmetic work without truing wheels or welding


----------



## MacS60T6 (Sep 13, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> Actually can I quickly get people's opinions - I'm looking at approx. £240 for a refurb on all of my wheels. Do you really see that money back when you sell a car?


No, but it stops people just walking away if they see [email protected] scuffed wheels. Worthwhile to get them refurbished.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoke with a number of companies today.

Canavans Lurgan £88 for 1 wheel
RW Powder Coating - very impressed by their interest and experience, roughly £200-250 per set but depends on inspection first.
Rustbusters NI Comber - £220 for a full set powder coated
Guy not too far from my house - £35 per wheel 
Brocks' contact Michael - £40 per wheel roughly

I'm tempted to go for the powder coating option with either Rustbusters or RW Coatings.Going to callin with the tomorrow and see how I get on!

Hopefully the after pics will be posted in the not too distant future.

Cooks


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Spoke with a number of companies today.
> 
> Canavans Lurgan £88 for 1 wheel
> RW Powder Coating - very impressed by their interest and experience, roughly £200-250 per set but depends on inspection first.
> ...


Cheers Cooks. Hope it goes well for you!

I'd be interested to hear how you ultimately get on as I am going to have to get two of my wheels done...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Cheers Cooks. Hope it goes well for you!
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how you ultimately get on as I am going to have to get two of my wheels done...


Well today I was up around North Down and I called in with RW Coatings and Rustbusters NI, both around Comber. I was speaking to Roy in RW (owner?) Who asked me to take a run up after half 1. I arrived at about 1.40. Following an initially encouraging conversation he told the receptionist that he couldn't see me and would give me a ring 'later.' No word as yet.

Simon at Rustbusters came out and had a look at the wheel and showed me a number of samples. We had a great conversation but ultimately he didn't have the right shade of coating for me. One thing he did say was that he was going to do some more research and try and expand his selection of silver coatings.

Looks like I'll just bring it to Canavans or A27 - will try them tomorrow and let you know. Nu-luk are the bee's knees but you'll pay for that privilege - about £120 a rim, but they will be perfect.

Cooks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I scuffed an alloy on my previous 407. Even the gobby **** sat next to me kept her mouth shut.
She maybe realised it could have been the last words she would ever say..
I love my wife really


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

When the other half got her rims powder coated there was talk they should be lacquered but we didn't get it done. Have to say being black they are full off swirls and look a bit sad. Don't know if we had got them lacquered it would have solved this. I can't see it myself but there you go.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian mc21 said:


> When the other half got her rims powder coated there was talk they should be lacquered but we didn't get it done. Have to say being black they are full off swirls and look a bit sad. Don't know if we had got them lacquered it would have solved this. I can't see it myself but there you go.


Funny you should say that Brian, Simon at Rustbusters said that they finish their alloys off with lacquer. I wa very impressed with his business, he just didn't have a bright enough silver for me. Give him a few weeks though and I'd say he may have sourced something!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The wheel is back and it's perfect!! Yay. From Canavan's in Lurgan.










Cooks


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great job Cooks...:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Really happy and they had the powder/paint codes from when they were done in February so it's a perfect match too. 

Delighted Nico and relieved!

Cooks


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy days pal. :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Stoked you got it sorted bud, and looking flawless again too, result! :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet dude.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Least they're not diamond cut like mine. Silly ££ to repair.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i done this also to my supra diamond cut lexus rim the other week, not good, has slightly bent my rim on the rear also, will get it sorted, ether fixed or phone lexus for new rim


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

I tripple kerbed mine the other day + got some scratches from a thin iron stuff that was sticking out of a parking place. And they are very deep scratches...


----------

